# Sweetie and Lemon



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm trying to be a better photographer and the budgies are such willing models (well, Sweetie is anyway), so here are a few shots I took today. I hope you peeps like them 

Lemondrop: 
IMG_20150704_135030231 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20150704_135012808 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

I love it when she's all relaxed and has her little foot tucked! 
IMG_20150629_141709674 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

Sweetie: 
IMG_20150704_135004554 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20150704_135100438 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

My favourite of the bunch: 
IMG_20150704_135106150 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

BONUS: 
Elora: 
IMG_20150612_190416 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

Willow: 
IMG_20150629_134840797_HDR by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Very nice photo's Moira. I would be thrilled to get result's like that. Thank's for sharing...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful pictures! Now, if Mallorn would just stop trying to kiss the camera everytime I take it out, maybe my photos would look like yours  

Your sillies are such posers


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Great photos... the one of your kitty is exquisite!! Your budgies are darling.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> Beautiful pictures! Now, if Mallorn would just stop trying to kiss the camera everytime I take it out, maybe my photos would look like yours
> 
> Your sillies are such posers


Sweetie is just terrible. I can never get good video of him talking because he stops talking to pose whenever I get out my phone! Lemon will always, ALWAYS turn her head to show off her beauty spots. I was really surprised I caught the other side of her face, haha


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You really took some beautiful shots there, my favourite of the bunch is the first pic of Lemondrop, it's pure perfection to me and of course her overall cuteness also helps a lot!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

aluz said:


> You really took some beautiful shots there, my favourite of the bunch is the first pic of Lemondrop, it's pure perfection to me and of course her overall cuteness also helps a lot!


Thank you! You can just barely get a glimmer of the purple in her cheek patches, the feathers there are purple at the base and fade out to white, it's very cool


----------

